# أول طائرة هليكوبتر صينية ضخمة تجتاز التجارب بنجاح



## نائب المدير (17 أبريل 2010)

اكملت اول طائرة هليكوبتر مدنية ضخمة تنتجها المصانع الصينية رحلتها الاولى في جيجزيدين في اقليم جسانسي شرقي البلاد.
وتبلغ حمولة طائرة (AC313) التي تنتجها الشركة الصينية للصناعات الجوية (AVIC) حوالي الـ 13 طنا او 27 راكبا.
وصممت الطائرة الجديدة للاستخدام في مهمات الانقاذ الجوي في الزلازل والاعاصير وغيرها من الكوارث الطبيعية.
وتعتبر احدث طفرة يحققها قطاع صناعة الطائرات الصيني الطموح.
وكانت بكين قد ازاحت الستار في معرض سنغافورة للطائرات الذي اقيم في الشهر الماضي عن طائرة (Comac C919) النفاثة لنقل الركاب، المصممة لتنافس طائرتي بوينج 737 وايرباص 320. ومن المؤمل ان تدخل الطائرة الصينية مجال الخدمة في عام 2016.
ويبلغ مدى هليكوبتر AC313 اكثر من 900 كيلومتر.
وقالت صحيفة الصين اليومية إن الرحلة الاولى التي قامت بها الهليكوبتر الجديدة تعتبر "قفزة في مجال تكنولوجيا الطيران في الصين."




*نقلا عن BBC علوم و تكنولوجيا*​


----------



## جاسر (17 أبريل 2010)

شكراً لك

وعقبالنا


----------



## zaki5555 (17 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## نائب المدير (17 أبريل 2010)

شكراً على مروركم بموضوعي


----------



## msaid999 (28 أبريل 2010)

good


----------

